# What kind of childhood is this?



## longknife (Apr 29, 2019)

They know nothing but war.






What kind of toys are these to play with?






Anti-tank and anti-personnel mines beyond belief.

They live in mud huts with no running water or electricity. Most have no schooling beyond Muslim places and girls get little or no education.

So, what the hell has our presence there done for these kids?

More @ Powerful images capture the effect years of war has had on Afghanistan's children | Daily Mail Online


----------



## pismoe (May 2, 2019)

good pictures and they show why and one of the reasons i don't like their importation into the USA Society and schools of these [young kids or] experienced foreign KILLERS   Longknife .


----------



## Blues Man (May 2, 2019)

Childhood is a societal construct.

It makes perfect sense that a society that has been embroiled in conflict for generations to to perceive childhood as basic training, for lack of a better term.


----------

